# Chris Jericho pulled for Sonny Kiss to receive AEW World Title shot



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chris Jericho Pulled For Sonny Kiss To Get AEW World Title Shot


Chris Jericho was AEW Champion for 182 days. During his time as champion Jericho was able to tell a lot of entertaining stories. He really wanted one




www.ringsidenews.com


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Chris Jericho's stock has dropped so much in recent months. From seemingly losing all of his drawing power overnight after dropping the title, to pushing for the likes of OC and Sonny Kiss to be placed in prominent matches.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is becoming clearer every day that Jericho needs a Vince type filter in his life like Russo did. So many good performers should NEVER be in a creative or booking position.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Kevin Nash: "You can say it killed the business it did this it did that but I didn't set the pieces in place. I just tried to make it make sense but there was no way to make it make sense." Thats a perfect description for this.


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope that is just some weird way to get heat with the IWC by saying that....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If true that's some "I'm Chris Jericho, I can make anything work" ego on display. Me being tired of Chris Jericho aside, it does feel like this is a "prove I should've been the guy all along" type run for him.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nothing against Sonny I've seen him out of character on a YouTube clip before and he seems like a really nice dude but holy shit from a wrestling character perspective this isn't the way to get your top championship over.

I'd really like AEW to get strict with it to be honest just like the NWA Title back in the day. If you're not one of the best in the country you're not even getting a non title match with the champ.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nothing against Sonny I've seen him out of character on a YouTube clip before and he seems like a really nice dude but holy shit from a wrestling character perspective this isn't the way to get your top championship over.
> 
> I'd really like AEW to get strict with it to be honest just like the NWA Title back in the day. If you're not one of the best in the country you're not even getting a non title match with the champ.


I mean aside from Hager and Lee that has been the case in regards to the world championship. Though I suppose Hagers mma stuff makes him credible despite the fact he looks like Jeff Daniels and Gary busseys bastard child


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> If true that's some "I'm Chris Jericho, I can make anything work" ego on display. Me being tired of Chris Jericho aside, it does feel like this is a "prove I should've been the guy all along" type run for him.



I honestly think the punk and jericho promo from years ago got to him. Punk had said "you were never the man (top guy) like I am" basically called him a transitional champ


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Christopher Near said:


> I honestly think the punk and jericho promo from years ago got to him. Punk had said "you were never the man (top guy) like I am" basically called him a transitional champ


I actually think Jericho, Punk, and HHH are very similar in regards to how they feel about their standing in wrestling.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> I mean aside from Hager and Lee that has been the case in regards to the world championship. Though I suppose Hagers mma stuff makes him credible despite the fact he looks like Jeff Daniels and Gary busseys bastard child


Nah, Cage never should've never got a shot, Darby Allin has challenged for it plus Scorpio Sky. I get that it isn't catastrophic or as bad as WWE lets it get sometimes but I'd really like to see only the very best getting title opportunities.

It might be a different time though and I'm just a guy with too much of a traditional mindset.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah, Cage never should've never got a shot, Darby Allin has challenged for it plus Scorpio Sky. I get that it isn't catastrophic or as bad as WWE lets it get sometimes but I'd really like to see only the very best getting title opportunities.
> 
> It might be a different time though and I'm just a guy with too much of a traditional mindset.


symptomatic of not having a secondary title

Darby and Scorpio would have had TNT matches if the title existed


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> symptomatic of not having a secondary title
> 
> Darby and Scorpio would have had TNT matches if the title existed


Yeah, that's a fair point as well.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah, Cage never should've never got a shot, Darby Allin has challenged for it plus Scorpio Sky. I get that it isn't catastrophic or as bad as WWE lets it get sometimes but I'd really like to see only the very best getting title opportunities.
> 
> It might be a different time though and I'm just a guy with too much of a traditional mindset.


They weren't random though is my point. You can buy those guys going on winning streaks to earn a shot at the title. Well not Darby cause you don't like tiny dudes.

But there's no planet where sonny could conceivably go on a singles run to earn a title shot. Unless all his wins were against dark wrestlers. And even then it's a stretch. There's just no way to make sonny credible


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Urgh, i was hoping for the sake of aew that kiss getting such a prominent spot on aew was a one off last week but I can see this trashy wrestler getting a push just for being "different".

How about rather than keep allowing jobbers to have competitive matches with your top stars to try and get them over, they get themselves over organically without dragging top stars down to their shitty level.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Just wanna make sure - is this a thread which will end up with a lot of people getting angry.... even if the thing they are angry about didn’t happen?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just wanna make sure - is this a thread which will end up with a lot of people getting angry.... even if the thing they are angry about didn’t happen?


Anger is not really the right word. It just exposes more and more what some top talent would do if they were allowed to and why some good workers should never be allowed in creative.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just wanna make sure - is this a thread which will end up with a lot of people getting angry.... even if the thing they are angry about didn’t happen?


Probably. It shows AEW don't know what they're doing.

If I ran a local independent I wouldn't put Sonny Kiss on. The fact a discussion occurred where someone pitched Sonny Vs Jericho for the AEW World Heavyweight Title in what would presumably be a TV main event is baffling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Anger is not really the right word. It just exposes more and more what some top talent would do if they were allowed to and why some good workers should never be allowed in creative.


but this didn’t happen

so, shouldn’t this be a commendation thread to TKs sound decision making?



Chip Chipperson said:


> Probably. It shows AEW don't know what they're doing.
> 
> If I ran a local independent I wouldn't put Sonny Kiss on. The fact a discussion occurred where someone pitched Sonny Vs Jericho for the AEW World Heavyweight Title in what would presumably be a TV main event is baffling.


but it didn’t happen

if anything, if this is something you disagree with, and TK made the call against it, it shows more that you were wrong that they need ‘leadership’ - as he made the ‘right call’


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but this didn’t happen
> 
> so, shouldn’t this be a commendation thread to TKs sound decision making?


Yes. Hopefully this made Tony realize one of the people who should not be pitching ideas is Jericho. Now we need to keep narrowing down who else should be on that list.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but it didn’t happen
> 
> if anything, if this is something you disagree with, and TK made the call against it, it shows more that you were wrong that they need ‘leadership’ - as he made the ‘right call’


I think you are looking for a debate.

Yes you could argue that TK did make the right call by saying no. We're mainly up in arms that it was suggested in the first place but if it's important for you for Tony Khan to get his props then yes, Tony Khan did good in refusing this match. Congrats to Tony.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I mean if the choice at the time was between Darby and Sonny then absolutely picking Darby was the right call, and that match with Jericho was great for him at the time. If Jericho had an idea for working a program with Sonny then I'd have been fine with seeing how it played out, but of the two there's way more reason to believe Darby has a brighter future based on what they've done so far.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Well he is the Youth gone wild


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

All due respect to Jericho, the only thing that would have got Kiss over would have been him being recruited to the Dark Order. It would have made him a really unique character.

Instead, the time has been wasted on Dark Order recruiting Colt Cabana. And Cody trying to get Kiss sympathy.

Now I've lost all interest and I want all three (Kiss, Cabana, Dark Order) off my tv screen. Give the tv time to other stars instead so that they can better develop their characters.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think you are looking for a debate.
> 
> Yes you could argue that TK did make the right call by saying no. We're mainly up in arms that it was suggested in the first place but if it's important for you for Tony Khan to get his props then yes, Tony Khan did good in refusing this match. Congrats to Tony.


not really - there’s just a tendency on this board to sometimes get mad about stuff that doesn’t happen - and is then used as ‘evidence‘ for For perceived ineptitude - even though the thing never happened

just making sure we’re all on the same page here


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

title shots dont mean anything or do anything for wrestlers unless there is a long term storyline to build a wrestler.
but this is typical of millenials and the new generation... no attention span... they think giving young wrestlers random title shots will elevate them... it will. for about 24 hours... and then they go back to being irrelevant just like scorpio sky. meanwhile...the prestige and hype of world title matches diminishes. this is why wrestling cant create real big stats anymore. 
Bret Hart wrestled in stampede wresting and then for 7 years as a tag wrestler...then became IC champ.... then he had to have one of the greatest matches of alltime with bulldog at summerslam... and then vince finally put the belt on him. Wrestling today? Give mediocre young talents random world title shots in 50/50 matches... like seriously what the hell happened to pro wrestling?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Based off the Cody match he's nowhere near ready for that kind of spot in the ring. Even as a Dynamite match, it wouldn't have felt right as a title match.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> It is becoming clearer every day that Jericho needs a Vince type filter in his life like Russo did. So many good performers should NEVER be in a creative or booking position.


Vince was such a great filter that he filtered out Owen Hart's death and the brawl for all.....


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

lmao

I wish they did do that tbh


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JBLGOAT said:


> Vince was such a great filter that he filtered out Owen Hart's death and the brawl for all.....


Yet another example of black and white thinking. No one said Vince was all good or all bad. He clearly has filtered out many bad ideas and let many slip through. He has also come up with many bad ideas himself. Obviously. Putting Owen's death in here is such a cheap shot though. What a ridiculous statement.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Jericho is way too overeager on some stuff. He needs to chill sometimes.

He's got a brilliant mind sometimes (Seriously, that book he's gona release with all matches with attendance/money records is such an epic move), but shit like this just makes me cringe. No, Sonny Kiss is still a nobody, there is not even a fking crowd to judge his reaction. You need to put him for months on TV and see his reactions (live/tv) before you insert a controversial character into the main event scene. Hot shotting anyone and especially such a character is stupid af.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> but it didn’t happen
> 
> if anything, if this is something you disagree with, and TK made the call against it, it shows more that you were wrong that they need ‘leadership’ - as he made the ‘right call’


Indeed. Great point.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

I think that Michael Nakazawa and Sonny Kiss should have a match to see who the #1 contender for the world title should be.


----------



## Vitamin R (Jun 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> It is becoming clearer every day that Jericho needs a Vince type filter in his life like Russo did. So many good performers should NEVER be in a creative or booking position.


Vince's "filter" sucks or it only works on Russo. Since Vince and his "filter" have driven away most of WWE's TV viewing audience since Russo left.

Also, AEW does have a "filter". His name is Tony Khan and he gets the final say in everything. So bullshit like Sunny Kiss, OC and Stunt are his fault.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Vitamin R said:


> Vince's "filter" sucks or it only works on Russo. Since Vince and his "filter" have driven away most of WWE's TV viewing audience since Russo left.
> 
> Also, AEW does have a "filter". His name is Tony Khan and he gets the final say in everything. So bullshit like Sunny Kiss, OC and Stunt are his fault.


His filter obviously sucks, but it could suck more. I would argue it has gotten worse over time given the sad state WWE is in today.

Tony needs his filter to get better but he obviously has people with worse ideas than what he thinks is good around him.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Right now, Chris Jericho needs to step aside and make room for the wrestlers who pull g-strings out of their tights (Nakazawa) or dance with cheerleaders (Kiss). He needs to start acting the same and only then will he become a top contender to the world title again.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Holy shit, what Brian Last said about the guy is turning out to be completely true. He’s in his late stage Tony Bennett phase.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Jericho might be able to vault back into title contention if he starts hugging Sammy Guevara more after he returns from his suspension like they are shown hugging in the picture on the shirt that is out.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I can't fucking wait for sports to start up again.

btw Sonny's push is inevitable; Billy Gunn and Dustin Rhodes are very high on him, and were just waiting for him to finish college before utilizing him.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

El Hammerstone said:


> I can't fucking wait for sports to start up again.
> 
> btw Sonny's push is inevitable; Billy Gunn and Dustin Rhodes are very high on him, and were just waiting for him to finish college before utilizing him.


If they are going to push Sonny Kiss into title contention even though I think it's ridiculous, they should at least have him string together 4-5 wins against worthy opponents first. You can't have him losing basically every match he's in and then have him wrestle for a title.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Please I can't stand the gimmick. Grabbing people's head with his calves and pulling them into his butthole. Still can't get rid of that image. He does not have the look, the talent nor is he above the countless others who deserve the title more than him. Give him a cool little belt like the 24/7 or unisex title that he defends on their youtube channel.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I have my views on LGBT people but its nothing to do with that when it comes to Kiss.

I find the guy utterly cringey. He is atrocious in every department. Just like stunt and Janela and list goes on.

But yet AEW have some fascination everyone needs to be on the same level playing field.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nothing against Sonny I've seen him out of character on a YouTube clip before and he seems like a really nice dude but holy shit from a wrestling character perspective this isn't the way to get your top championship over.
> *
> I'd really like AEW to get strict with it to be honest just like the NWA Title back in the day. If you're not one of the best in the country you're not even getting a non title match with the champ.*


This!! Its very important. Like how they really promo'd and sold Scorpio Sky's shot. That was great viewing. Set up perfectly. Well timed. Everything.

Sonny Kiss needs mic work. Can work a crowd with his moveset, and has great facial expressions in match. His vignette with Joey Janela killed him for me. It was so cringe. WTF was that gas station fight about?!

AEW needs to keep these promo's well produced. It really hurts the talent when they pull this stuff.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

oleanderson89 said:


> Please I can't stand the gimmick. Grabbing people's head with his calves and pulling them into his butthole. Still can't get rid of that image. He does not have the look, the talent nor is he above the countless others who deserve the title more than him. Give him a cool little belt like the 24/7 or *unisex title* that he defends on their youtube channel.


That's a good idea, lol. You wonder how long it will be before wrestling promotions have a transgender or unisex title for guys like Sonny Kiss, Luther, Marko Stunt etc to fight for.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Jericho is way too overeager on some stuff. He needs to chill sometimes.
> 
> He's got a brilliant mind sometimes *(Seriously, that book he's gona release with all matches with attendance/money records is such an epic move)*, but shit like this just makes me cringe. No, Sonny Kiss is still a nobody, there is not even a fking crowd to judge his reaction. You need to put him for months on TV and see his reactions (live/tv) before you insert a controversial character into the main event scene. Hot shotting anyone and especially such a character is stupid af.
> 
> ...


Elaborate


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Elaborate


He explains it here

Streamable Video



> *On why he began logging his matches:* “Keith [Hart] showed up the first day to take all of our money. And I asked him a question, which is funny because I’m actually working on [something] right now. I said something along the lines of, ‘How many matches have you had?’ And he’s like, ‘What are you talking about?’ And I remember his big insult, he called me ‘Gearbox.’ He’s like, ‘What are you talking about, Gearbox? Who knows how many matches I’ve had?’ … and I was thinking, ‘Well, how do you not know how many matches you’ve had?’ If I want to find out how many games Wayne Gretzky’s had, I can just go to the library at the time, now just go online, and look it up. But the fact that he didn’t know, I said, ‘Well, if I ever have a match’ — not ‘if I ever,’ I knew I was gonna have matches’ ‘When I start having matches, I’m gonna keep a log of it.’ Which I’ve kept to this day.”
> 
> *On his plan to release the record:* “October 2nd, 2020 will be my 30th anniversary of being in the wrestling business. And I’m going to release this entire list of matches, and do some stuff around it because no one’s ever done it before. And no one will ever have a career like I’ve had traveling around the world, to amass all of these matches, right?”
> 
> *On what his plan is for the release format:* “Yeah, what I want to do is, there’s a guy called Alex Marvez, who’s transcribing all this. He’s a bit of a wrestling historian. And get maybe a Dave Meltzer and Bryan Alvarez, and just sent them this list. And I’ll self publish it for people who want to buy it. And then I’ll do kind of, you know we’ll just sit down in a room and just talk about all of this history that I have. You know, three, four, five hours or whatever it is. And kind of make a chronicle of it.”











Chris Jericho Reveals Why He Began Logging All His Matches, & More - eWrestlingNews.com


Chris Jericho Reveals Why He Began Logging All His Matches, & More Wrestling News and Rumors




www.ewrestlingnews.com





He mentions in the video he will add the attendance/money it made/ his rating, which is going to be interesting.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> He explains it here
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> ...


Okay that makes sense and will be cool as hell. For a second I thought you meant he was trying to record every match and gate ever. I was in my head like "damn that's super ambitious"


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> He explains it here
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> ...


Keith Hart you absolute legend! 

He really rocked that stache in Survivor Series 93


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Absolute embarrassing from Chris Jericho. Losing all credibility of 30 years of hard work. Going down the drain by wanting to work with that fool.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$DollaDrew$ is a big Sonny Kiss backer so I'm sure that at least he's happy with the news.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

At least they didn't do Sonny Kiss vs Moxley for the world title. If Cody's TV title is supposed to be a mid card belt like the IC belt then Kiss getting a shot is fine.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I think that Michael Nakazawa and Sonny Kiss should have a match to see who the #1 contender for the world title should be.


Probably be a Bra & Panties match with those two.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mox / Jericho / Lee / Matt Hardy have all vindicated Vince since joining AEW.

For years we heard how they were being held down and if WWE would just take the gloves off they'd actually be great.

We are now seeing what these talents look like without the gloves off and its not pretty.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I think that Michael Nakazawa and Sonny Kiss should have a match to see who the #1 contender for the world title should be.


Baby oil & sonny kiss I guarantee you'd be tuning in for that.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Baby oil & sonny kiss I guarantee you'd be tuning in for that.


You're the one who is probably lobbying for a bra and g-string match between the 2.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> That's a good idea, lol. You wonder how long it will be before wrestling promotions have a transgender or unisex title for guys like Sonny Kiss, Luther, Marko Stunt etc to fight for.


Didn't Tessa Blanchard have a run as a world hw champ beating legit guys???This day in age a unisex title is unnecessary majority of people aren't hung up on gay people on TV only the smallest of minds are hung up on dumb shit like that..luthor and marko aren't worthy of any title shots period.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Didn't Tessa Blanchard have a run as a world hw champ beating legit guys???This day in age a unisex title is unnecessary majority of people aren't hung up on gay people on TV only the smallest of minds are hung up on dumb shit like that..luthor and marko aren't worthy of any title shots period.


A unisex title that both men and women fight for would be fine but most of the women are smaller and it wouldn't be believable if they beat men over 225 lbs so only smaller guys like Sammy Guevara, Marko Stunt, Jungle Boy etc would have to be in it.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> $DollaDrew$ is a big Sonny Kiss backer so I'm sure that at least he's happy with the news.


You just exposed yourself and your intentions to troll.Go ahead and read any of my comments regarding Sonny,I've been openly honest about his skills in ring.I never cared for him but his tag work with Janela showed some upside so I respect him, he does have some ability but is still green.Watching him in singles with Cody showed he is still far to green for any sort of singles action.

You on the other hand just returned from a ban for being offensively homophobic and small minded.I guess I don't need to do anything except give you the rope to hang yourself with..... 🤣



elidrakefan76 said:


> A unisex title that both men and women fight for would be fine but most of the women are smaller and it wouldn't be believable if they beat men over 225 lbs so only smaller guys like Sammy Guevara, Marko Stunt, Jungle Boy etc would have to be in it.


So you just contradicted yourself....

A unisex belt would be ok, but it isn't ok because the majority of girls are small and it doesn't come off as believable?

So what your asking for is essentially a unisex cruiserweight belt? Yuck no fucking thanks what a pointless belt that would be.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> So you just contradicted yourself....
> 
> *A unisex belt would be ok, but it isn't ok because the majority of girls are small and it doesn't come off as believable?*
> 
> So what your asking for is essentially a unisex cruiserweight belt? Yuck no fucking thanks what a pointless belt that would be.


A unisex belt is ok but do you really think it's believable for any of the women except for maybe Nyla Rose who is transgender, to beat a lot of the males that are over 225 lbs? Do you think it's believable for someone like Britt Baker or Riho to beat someone like Brian Cage or Luchasaurus? Take your head out of your ass.

Impact had Tessa Blanchard beat Brian Cage which isn't believable at all unless she gave him the biggest low blow nutshot and then pinned him.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> A unisex belt is ok but do you really think it's believable for any of the women except for maybe Nyla Rose who is transgender, to beat a lot of the males that are over 225 lbs? Do you think it's believable for someone like Britt Baker or Riho to beat someone like Brian Cage or Luchasaurus? Take your head out of your ass.


You do realize you're the ass hat that suggested guys like Luthor could compete for this unisex belt, so which is it?haha god you're dull


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> A unisex belt is ok but do you really think it's believable for any of the women except for maybe Nyla Rose who is transgender, to beat a lot of the males that are over 225 lbs? Do you think it's believable for someone like Britt Baker or Riho to beat someone like Brian Cage or Luchasaurus? Take your head out of your ass.
> 
> Impact had Tessa Blanchard beat Brian Cage which isn't believable at all unless she gave him the biggest low blow nutshot and then pinned him.





> expand...


ELIDRAKEFAN said "That's a good idea, lol. You wonder how long it will be before wrestling promotions have a transgender or unisex title for guys like Sonny Kiss, Luther, Marko Stunt etc to fight for."


Haha make up your mind dipstick.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

ECFuckinW said:


> You do realize you're the ass hat that suggested guys like Luthor could compete for this unisex belt, so which is it?haha god you're dull


Luthor is supposedly a man but he looks transgender like Nyla Rose so that's why I suggested him.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> You're the one who is probably lobbying for a bra and g-string match between the 2.


Don't project your fantasy on to me bro,you are the one who got banned for being a small minded idiot.Its easy to see you are confused about alot of......ummm...issues LMFAO.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> ELIDRAKEFAN said "That's a good idea, lol. You wonder how long it will be before wrestling promotions have a transgender or unisex title for guys like Sonny Kiss, Luther, Marko Stunt etc to fight for."
> 
> 
> Haha make up your mind dipstick.


Marko Stunt, Luther and Sonny Kiss may as well be women. That's why I suggested them.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Luthor is supposedly a man but he looks transgender like Nyla Rose so that's why I suggested him.


So now if you look like a transgender person it's ok if your a 200+lbs guy?The longer this thread goes you just keep burying yourself in your own stupidity.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Don't project your fantasy on to me bro,you are the one who got banned for being a small minded idiot.Its easy to see you are confused about alot of......ummm...issues LMFAO.


I've found that men who are quick to call others homophobic are usually bisexual or in the closet themselves so what are you?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Marko Stunt, Luther and Sonny Kiss may as well be women. That's why I suggested them.


Luthor is a huge guy and contradicts your opinion of only small men being able to compete. You really are grasping at straws here but the theme of this thread is for you to continuously contradict yourself so keep it going its hilarious.



elidrakefan76 said:


> I've found that men who are quick to call others homophobic are usually bisexual or in the closet themselves so what are you?


This is the epitome of the pot calling the kettle black HAHA .....remember you just got back from the ban cpt.homophobe.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

ECFuckinW said:


> So now if you look like a transgender person it's ok if your a 200+lbs guy?The longer this thread goes you just keep burying yourself in your own stupidity.


Stop trying to get me all screwed up, lol. If I was booking, I would only have men's and women's titles separately but since there seems to be a lot of LGBTQ backers on here, I said that a unisex title for feminine men and the women wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ECFuckinW said:


> So now if you look like a transgender person it's ok if your a 200+lbs guy?The longer this thread goes you just keep burying yourself in your own stupidity.


Yeah pretty obvious everyone of his threads since his return are undercover bait threads.Guy is only exposing his intentions the more he posts this fucking nonsense contradicting himself at every given opportunity.



elidrakefan76 said:


> Stop trying to get me all screwed up, lol. If I was booking, I would only have men's and women's titles separately but since there seems to be a lot of LGBTQ backers on here, I said that a unisex title for feminine men and the women wouldn't be a bad idea.


More like start making sense.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Luthor is a huge guy and contradicts your opinion of only small men being able to compete. You really are grasping at straws here but the theme of this thread is for you to continuously contradict yourself so keep it going its hilarious.


Now backed into a corner he's trying to change his narrative haha.Its obvious this is just a thread designed to put it out there that gay men shouldn't wrestle with straight men.Just stop already man your lame.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ECFuckinW said:


> So now if you look like a transgender person it's ok if your a 200+lbs guy?The longer this thread goes you just keep burying yourself in your own stupidity.


THIS


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

ECFuckinW said:


> Now backed into a corner he's trying to change his narrative haha.Its obvious this is just a thread designed to put it out there that gay men shouldn't wrestle with straight men.Just stop already man your lame.


Man, you and $DollaDrew$ are 2 peas in a pod. Why don't you exchange contact info and arrange to meet up.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Man, you and $DollaDrew$ are 2 peas in a pod. Why don't you exchange contact info and arrange to meet up.


Or maybe your agenda is see through........


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jericho is a creative guy. You can’t be creative without having hits and misses at the extremes.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

elidrakefan76 said:


> A unisex title that both men and women fight for would be fine but most of the women are smaller and it wouldn't be believable if they beat men over 225 lbs so only smaller guys like Sammy Guevara, Marko Stunt, Jungle Boy etc would have to be in it.


Pass. Any woman competing with a man in a professional sport isn't realistic.

The NBA could take their 5 worst players and put them against the WNBA's 5 best and I feel safe in saying that the 5 worst NBA players would destroy the 5 best women.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Darby was the right choice. Sonny vs Cody was not that good. Sonny's offense looked bad. I have no interest in seeing Sonny on TV at this point.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

If it is a 10 second squash, I'm okay with that, same for Marko, Luther, Janela and other trash tier wrestlers.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I’m losing more and more respect for Chris Jericho by the day. Sonny Kiss is a steaming pile of trash


----------



## DarkMyau (Jun 22, 2020)

Giggidy


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

What a bastard le champion is; trying to get young talent over.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> What a bastard le champion is; trying to get young talent over.


Imagine Austin going 15-20 minutes with Hornswoggle. Stop excusing stupid.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sonny kiss is a helluva dancer. He should concentrate more on that and less on the wrestling aspect.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Nothing like that, drama queen


Maybe not a good example how about this one.

Stone Cold Vs Spike Dudley. Goes 15 minutes with Spike almost beating Stone Cold multiple times and actually getting the better of him in a brawl.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Maybe not a good example how about this one.
> 
> Stone Cold Vs Spike Dudley. Goes 15 minutes with Spike almost beating Stone Cold multiple times and actually getting the better of him in a brawl.


How did you know king - Jericho booking?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Jericho is a known troll ..or maybe he just wanted to get close to the boipussy ..who knows


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> How did you know king - Jericho booking?


I'm referring to Jericho Vs Orange which is Jericho's latest masterpiece.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

At least that was a fun match. Sonny is incapable of a fun match. Cassidy knows how to engage an audience. Sonny does not


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm referring to Jericho Vs Orange which is Jericho's latest masterpiece.


Despite your experience online fantasy booking - Jericho is a better judge of talent. If he thinks he can work fun match with kiss I back him.
Cassidy matches against PAC & Jerchio are great



Botchy SinCara said:


> Jericho is a known troll ..or maybe he just wanted to get close to the boipussy ..who knows


Homophobia


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Despite your experience online fantasy booking - Jericho is a better judge of talent. If he thinks he can work fun match with kiss I back him.
> Cassidy matches against PAC & Jerchio are great


Who says I or anyone else on here doesn't have real life booking experience, Pippen?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Who says I or anyone else on here doesn't have real life booking experience, Pippen?


Gotta say you did a fine job at ring of honor. Though your character work leads a lot to be desired. I will give you credit though, from an in ring perspective you do have cool finisher names.

You are former roh headbooker delirious right?

I don't know any Australian bookers so you'll have to settle for him


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pippen94 said:


> Lol, delirious is right


Delirious actually did an alright job so you inadvertently complimented him. You should have said chips more like 2001 Russo and enjoys pole matches and general erections that are hugh Morrus


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Gotta say you did a fine job at ring of honor. Though your character work leads a lot to be desired. I will give you credit though, from an in ring perspective you do have cool finisher names.
> 
> You are former roh headbooker delirious right?
> 
> I don't know any Australian bookers so you'll have to settle for him


I'll take that comparison.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Delirious actually did an alright job so you inadvertently complimented him. You should have said chips more like 2001 Russo and enjoys pole matches and general erections that are hugh Morrus


Neither good comparison - both actually paid to book


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Who says I or anyone else on here doesn't have real life booking experience, Pippen?


it doesn’t really matter

we all think we can book

hell, i’m sure i can book a f’kn amazing show

if anybody did it for real on these boards, good on them - but they’ll have to be like impact, ROH level at least to receive proper props on this board


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

La Parka said:


> Mox / Jericho / Lee / Matt Hardy have all vindicated Vince since joining AEW.
> 
> For years we heard how they were being held down and if WWE would just take the gloves off they'd actually be great.
> 
> We are now seeing what these talents look like without the gloves off and its not pretty.


Yeah, I don’t really know how to react to Vince being completely right. I keep thinking of that episode of The Simpsons where Homer predicts the comet will break down to something the size of a chihuahua’s head.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Vince hasn't been proven right in regards to Jericho and moxley? No one ever believed that moxley was the next Austin or anything. And Jericho is a star something Vince acknowledges?


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Vince hasn't been proven right in regards to Jericho and moxley? No one ever believed that moxley was the next Austin or anything. And Jericho is a star something Vince acknowledges?


Moxley is alright. He just does what hes pretty much done from day 1. Diminishing returns is his problem. 

Jericho is Jericho. He can do anything he likes he will never lose credibility as hes Chris F'in Jericho. The moment he wants to go serious he can pull it off. He damn near pulled off a beef with Mike Tyson, had MIKE TYSON HIMSELF not looked weak. It was embarassing. Hes got so many people already over in AEW. The Inner Circle is great viewing. 

Mr Brodie Lee has been a nice enough addition. I think the character is so natural to him. Hes getting The Dark Order over. Id have used him away from them but hes done well with it so far. I wouldnt have picked Colt, but if you can brainwash Boom Boom then anyones game in theory. It makes enough sense I feel.

Matt Hardy's many persona's is so good to watch. He damn near stole the show at the stadium stampede. 

Between them they've done a decent job of elevating those around them I think.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

I think it's time for Matt Hardy to retire. He just doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I think it's time for Matt Hardy to retire. He just doesn't have it anymore.


Less is more at his age. Its got to mean something when he appears. Like his spots at the stadium stampede. His Mattributes should be a thing they pull up on screen mid match as a kind of spot. Its absolutely hilarious when hes seen as too odd to control. Great viewing for me that. Just dont have him show up talking to Sammy one week, then commy next, then private party next, then random this n that etc. None of that really went anywhere IMO.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Arm Drag! said:


> Less is more at his age. Its got to mean something when he appears. Like his spots at the stadium stampede. His Mattributes should be a thing they pull up on screen mid match as a kind of spot. Its absolutely hilarious when hes seen as too odd to control. Great viewing for me that. Just dont have him show up talking to Sammy one week, then commy next, then private party next, then random this n that etc. None of that really went anywhere IMO.


Hardy should just be used as an advisor/part-time wrestler moving forward. Have him manage Private Party and maybe 1 or 2 other wrestlers who can use the rub from a veteran.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Hardy should just be used as an advisor/part-time wrestler moving forward. Have him manage Private Party and maybe 1 or 2 other wrestlers who can use the rub from a veteran.


Theyl be paying him the same? May as well have him wrestle? Just not often, and always pre-billed like its a big deal.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Arm Drag! said:


> Theyl be paying him the same? May as well have him wrestle? Just not often, and always pre-billed like its a big deal.


If Hardy's contract is for over $50,000/year which I'm sure it is, it's a waste of money.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Joe Gill said:


> title shots dont mean anything or do anything for wrestlers unless there is a long term storyline to build a wrestler.
> but this is typical of millenials and the new generation... no attention span... they think giving young wrestlers random title shots will elevate them... it will. for about 24 hours... and then they go back to being irrelevant just like scorpio sky. meanwhile...the prestige and hype of world title matches diminishes. this is why wrestling cant create real big stats anymore.
> Bret Hart wrestled in stampede wresting and then for 7 years as a tag wrestler...then became IC champ.... then he had to have one of the greatest matches of alltime with bulldog at summerslam... and then vince finally put the belt on him. Wrestling today? Give mediocre young talents random world title shots in 50/50 matches... like seriously what the hell happened to pro wrestling?


So true. Great post


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Despite your experience online fantasy booking - Jericho is a better judge of talent. If he thinks he can work fun match with kiss I back him.
> Cassidy matches against PAC & Jerchio are great


Just because you are a great talent does not in any way suggest you would make a good booker or creative person. There are many examples in history and now we have one more in Jericho. Just like Flair is an all time great, but would have made a horrible trainer/teacher. Does not take anything away from them as a talent.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

These geeks are running a major wrestling promotion, folks. Maybe Hogan essentialy running WCW back in the day was not so bad after all.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

This is hard to defend. Damn Chris. Damn..


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

A transgender getting a title shot would be historic. Chris is a smart man


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Christopher Near said:


> I honestly think the punk and jericho promo from years ago got to him. Punk had said "you were never the man (top guy) like I am" basically called him a transitional champ


Which is funny because Punk was never really as relevant as he thought either, couldn't even main event over Cena when he was champ for over a year, was jobbed out to Rock like an afterthought so he could face Cena at WM.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> Which is funny because Punk was never really as relevant as he thought either, couldn't even main event over Cena when he was champ for over a year, was jobbed out to Rock like an afterthought so he could face Cena at WM.


I think both are/were the same. Punk was bigger because (as Bryan showed), internet opinion drives wrestling more these days and when Punk was champ than it did when Jericho was champ. They both had the full backing of the people in fairness. Just that Vince likes big muscly oily men more than the rest of the world.


----------

